# Our Christmas tree



## Beachdude757 (Thursday at 6:10 PM)

was a great Xmas lol


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Thursday at 6:24 PM)

Lovely. What strain?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Thursday at 6:28 PM)

Beachdude757 said:


> View attachment 317325
> was a great Xmas lol


Nice looking tannenbaum. Nice work.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Thursday at 6:41 PM)

Nice, but it needs lights and ornaments : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Thursday at 6:47 PM)

CrashMagnet said:


> Nice, but it needs lights and ornaments : )


I have seen a really good example of a Cannabis-mas tree here somewhere…


----------



## Hippie420 (Thursday at 6:55 PM)

Pretty sure once it's cut and cured that it'll light you up without being plugged in.


----------



## boo (Thursday at 7:16 PM)

it looks nice, what flavor is it...


----------



## pute (Thursday at 11:27 PM)

Beautiful plant.


----------



## WeedHopper (Yesterday at 12:42 PM)

Nice.


----------



## Beachdude757 (Yesterday at 5:25 PM)

Loolagigi2 said:


> Lovely. What strain?


Sorry.  This is a 50 50 ICE CREME PUNCH


----------



## bigsur51 (Yesterday at 7:32 PM)

when are you going to harvest it and what fragrances does it emit?


----------



## Beachdude757 (Today at 9:52 AM)

Yea, she was heading out to dry, curing now, skunky


----------



## bigsur51 (Today at 9:54 AM)

Beachdude757 said:


> Yea, she was heading out to dry, curing now, skunky




enjoy that harvest!


----------



## ness (Today at 12:08 PM)

Nice growing, are you going to start a new grow?


----------



## WeedHopper (Today at 12:45 PM)

Looks awesome. Don't forget to give us a smoke report.


----------

